# I need a word



## mklotz (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm not normally lost for words but this one has me stumped. Perhaps one of you folks can help.

What is the proper name for one of those map distance measuring devices - the type with the tiny wheel that you roll along your path and a hand rotates on a large 'clock' face to show the accumulated distance?


----------



## mcr (Aug 7, 2011)

Try this:
http://www.engineersupply.com/calcu...istance-measuring-wheel-12-9-16-diameter.aspx


----------



## mklotz (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks but that's not the device. The one I'm thinking about is the size of a pocket watch and is rolled over the map, not over the street.


----------



## Jasonb (Aug 7, 2011)

I've always known them as "map wheels" similar to a plan wheel just depends on what you are running them over. My one has all the common map scales on it, maybe a plan one would have larger scales.

It probably has a specific name ending in omitor

J


----------



## Paulsv (Aug 7, 2011)

Planimeter? That is the instrument used on surveys and drawings to measure the area of a tract or shape by tracing its outline


----------



## mklotz (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes, Jason, it's that technical term I want. Plan-measurer or plan wheel describes its function but it's not the name I've heard in the past.

Note that a 'planimeter' is an entirely different device meant to measure areas, not lengths.


----------



## Omnimill (Aug 7, 2011)

Chartometer.

Vic.


----------



## Omnimill (Aug 7, 2011)

Some here:

http://www.mathsinstruments.me.uk/page71.html

Vic.


----------



## mklotz (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks to a friend, I've learned that the device is called an opisometer.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opisometer

Thanks to all who responded.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2011)

That would certainly qualify to be called the 'word of the day' but I don't think I will have much use for it. I have one of those devices and I doubt that I will have to remember the word to buy another.


----------



## mklotz (Aug 7, 2011)

My favorite 'word of the day' is onomatopoeia. Can you come up with another English word that has four vowels in a row? Eight vowels in a twelve letter word must be some sort of record too.


----------



## DOC123 (Aug 7, 2011)

"Queueing" has 5 vowels in a row


----------



## GWRdriver (Aug 7, 2011)

Marv,
It's an opisometer, also called a meilograph. I have one, a Hamilton Model 33.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Aug 7, 2011)

Well that was fun. As I have often been admonished on this forum...'the internet is your friend'. So I googled 'four vowels in a row'.

This brought up 'English words with uncommon properties'...a very fun Wikipedia article. Worth reading.

'Queueing' is the only common English word with 5 vowels in a row.
'aqueous' works with 4, as does Hawaiian. There are a few others.

Want to rhyme? Don't use 'orange' or 'purple'.

I also enjoyed the part on the 'longest one-syllable' word. There's a few...but I think this one says it all...'squirrelled'.


----------



## mklotz (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow! I had never thought of queueing or aqueous. I'll add those to my overflowing repository of truly useless knowledge.

Now, what *English* word(s) has/have the longest run of consonants?


----------



## dsquire (Aug 8, 2011)

Matv

HIRSCHSPRUNG

Cheers 

Don


----------



## mklotz (Aug 8, 2011)

dsquire  said:
			
		

> Matv
> 
> HIRSCHSPRUNG
> 
> ...



Denkst du dass 'HIRSCHSPRUNG' ein *English* wort ist?


----------



## dsquire (Aug 8, 2011)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> Denkst du dass 'HIRSCHSPRUNG' ein *English* wort ist?




http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080121202849AAuvzBN
about 1/2 way down page
HIRSCHSPRUNG= disease English

Cheers 

Don


----------



## tel (Aug 8, 2011)

Way back in ancient history (when I was at school) they taught us that it was 'latchstring'


----------



## mklotz (Aug 8, 2011)

tel  said:
			
		

> Way back in ancient history (when I was at school) they taught us that it was 'latchstring'



So, are we to understand that you went to school before doorknobs were invented?  

No offense intended. I'm so old that I lit the fuse on the Big Bang.


----------



## tel (Aug 8, 2011)

;D Nah, but I think our English Master did!


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Aug 12, 2011)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> I'm so old that I lit the fuse on the Big Bang.



Wondering where you got the fuse.
Wondering what you call the 'Big Bang'.



			
				mklotz  said:
			
		

> No offense intended.



 ;D


----------



## Mainer (Aug 12, 2011)

Branching out a little, the Australian place name of Wooloomooloo has eight occurrences of a single vowel, and no other vowels.


----------



## Maryak (Aug 13, 2011)

Mainer  said:
			
		

> Branching out a little, the Australian place name of Wooloomooloo has eight occurrences of a single vowel, and no other vowels.



The home of, (well it was in my day), HARRY'S Cafe De WHEELS. Last chance for a pie and gopher before bed :

Best Regards
Bob


----------

